# Capacitores de acoplo y desacoplo?



## J. Martín Hernández (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y deseo que me ayuden con la siguiente cuestión:
En la literatura electrónica he  leido en ocaciones "capacitor de acoplo" y también el término
"capacitor de desacoplo". ¿Pueden decirme que son estos términos y para que sirve cada uno?
Gracias por sus respuestas.
Un saludo desde Matamoros, Tam.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 16, 2008)

Lo primero que tendrian que enseñar es a usar el google.

A grandes rasgos y escuétamente 
Condensador desacoplo: Envia a masa a partir de determinada frecuencia
Condensador acoplo: Bloquea la componente continua "dejando pasar" a partir de determinada frecuencia.

Te animo a googlear


----------



## xengu (Mar 16, 2008)

Todo conductor electrico tiene una inductancia en la cual cae tensión en transitorios de corriente que se den en el circuito. Es por ello que cuando el integrado conectado mediante dicho conductor pide un pico de corriente, esta ve una caida de tensión en sus bornas. Para evitar esto se ponen condensadores de desacoplo. Estas funcionan como un almacen de energia y estabililazan la tensión de la alimentación para los pico arriba mencionados.

Respecto a los condensadores de acoplo, se usan como bien comente "El nombre" para que solo pase los componentes de alterna.


----------



## eliben (Mar 17, 2008)

El condensador desacoplo conectamos a parallelo, porque bloques las frequencias altas. Tambien se llama "bypass capacitor" (ingles) porque suples la ruta alternativa por las transientes. Es muy popular conectar condensadores desacoplo en las pines de alimentacion de ICs.


El condensador acoplo conectamos a series, porque bloques las frequencias bajas (DC).


----------



## El nombre (Mar 17, 2008)

xengu esos son un poco más grandes. los de desacoplo "tiran" a masa las altas frecuencia como comenta eliben.
Para aguantar un pico tendría que ser algo más grande-


----------



## ANDERSON DAVID (Mar 27, 2008)

cuando se trabaja con transistores se utilzan capacitores de acoplo y desacoplo con reactancia infinita de tal manera que si analizas solo  el circuito en dc el capacitor se abre, si lo analisas en AC el capacitor se cortocircuita.


----------



## poi (Oct 4, 2008)

los condensadores de acoplo sirve cuando se trabaja con corriente alterna separa la alterna de la continua y así polarizar bien el transistor.


----------



## peli87 (Mar 23, 2009)

yo necesito utilizar un condensador de desacoplo para un operacional alimentado con 5 voltios como calculo la capacidad del mismo? es que mi profesor no ha dado referencia ninguna.
Utilizo uno de tántalo o de oxido de aluminio? cual me recomendais!

Muchas gracias


----------



## peli87 (Mar 23, 2009)

Aqui dejo adjunto el esquema de mi circuito, si alguien pudiese ayudarme se lo agradecería con creces... Con saber cómo calcularlo me basto y me sobro jejejeje gracias!


----------



## peli87 (Mar 23, 2009)

Se ve muy mal la foto pero espero que se entienda !


----------



## renniger (Jul 23, 2009)

se llama capacitor de acoplo a aquel capacitor que en un circuito y a cualquier frecuencia de la señal actua como un corto circuito; logicamente que este resultado es una situacion ideal. Pero en la realidad se utilizan aprximaciones de calculo.

ver: cuadro de aproximaciones

Ahora la situacion por la cual un capacitor es mensionada como capacitor de acoplo o desacoplo es simplemente la forma como esta ubicada en el circuito:

ver: circuito de acoplo y desacacoplo

donde veras que el capacitor C1 es un capacitor de acoplo y el capacitor C2 es un capacitor de desacoplo.

si tienes mas dudas solo escribeme y te envio algun archivo con calculos mas detallados.


----------



## juanele (Ene 31, 2011)

Alguien sabe como colocar los capacittores de desacoplo en el esqueatico del Ares para que luego, al pasarlo a ISIS quede en el PCB???

Gracias, desde ya!


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 31, 2011)

Huyy no estas en el hilo equivocado deberías estar en 
*Como hago un circuito impreso en proteus*

Saludos 

edit: O utiliza el buscador que hay mas información al respecto .


----------



## BKAR (Jul 30, 2011)

Porque estos capacitares tienen que estar lo mas cerca posible a la fuente de alimentación, era al integrado o al circuito en si?, siempre resaltan esa parte, son varias veces que leí eso pero no me explican el porque


----------



## Basalto (Mar 14, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> Porque estos capacitares tienen que estar lo mas cerca posible a la fuente de alimentación, era al integrado o al circuito en si?, siempre resaltan esa parte, son varias veces que leí eso pero no me explican el porque



Hola, para alimentar IC's se coloca lo mas cerca del integrado. Puedes analizar la situación contraria, que el condensador este cerca de la fuente. Lo que ocurre es que el condensador elimina el rizado de la alimentación. Pero después tiene que recorrer pista hasta llegar al integrado, esta pista o cable es susceptible al ruido el cual llega hasta el integrado.


----------



## kchumbaepet3 (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola a todos necesito saber como calcular el capacitor de acoplo y de desacoplo para colocarlo a la salida de un ecualizador de 3 bandas en base de un circuito integrado LM 833 la cual sera conectada a la entrada de un amplificador de 50 vatios de potencia. la señal de audio esta pre amplificada ya que es estoy utilizando un lector de tarjetas micro sd, usb, radio y auxiliar de 3 vatios de potencia. En el circuito esquematico del ecualizador dice lo siguiente:

*La salida de este ecualizador gráfico está diseñada para ser acoplado en DC, sin embargo, debido a las variaciones leves a través de los potenciómetros 100K en la realimentación , se necesita un condensador de acoplamiento. *



*Las frecuencias de corte: *
*frecuencias bajas = 200 Hz *
*frecuencias altas = 2 kHz*[/b][/b] 

con que calculo calculo los capacitores que necesito colocar entre la salida del ecualizador y la entrada de audio del amplificador
los dejo los links donde consegui los esquematicos espero puedan ayudarme desde ya muchas gracias

link de ecualizador de audio de 3 bandas:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...to-de-ecualizador-grafico-de-tres-bandas.html

amplificador de 50 vatios con tda 2050:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/13656065/Amplificador-TDA-2050.html ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

Fijate que el TDA2050 ya tiene el capacitor de desacole de 1 uF . . . 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=lm833&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D937026&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=2732j2610184j5

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...eelectronica.com/usercp.php&ss=2980j2267600j7


----------



## palurdo (Dic 13, 2013)

Es algo muy sencillo. Como la salida del ecualizador es un AO, su impedancia es tan baja en comparación con la impedancia de entrada del amplificador de potencia, que la podemos despreciar. Supongamos que el amplificador no tuviera el condensador de acople de 1uF. La impedancia de entrada Zi es de 22kOhm (sería algo menor, pero podemos aproximarla a ese valor). Luego tenemos un condensador Cx formando un filtro pasaaltos con Zi (cuya componente es puramente resistiva). Supongamos la frecuencia de corte de 20Hz (el umbral de la frecuencia audible mínima). Entonces sólo hay que usar la fórmula Fc=1/(2*pi*Zi*Cx) transformándola a Cx=1/(2*pi*Zi*Fc)  -> Cx=1/(6.283*22000*20)=0,00000036F=0,36uF. Ese es el valor mínimo de acople para que no se pierdan frecuencias audibles. Como ves, el condensador de acople de 1uF que usa el amplificador es 3 veces mayor que el calculado, lo cual hace que en realidad la frecuencia de corte no sea de 20Hz sino de 6-7Hz, pero para el caso es lo mismo.


----------



## Iturriaga10 (Dic 13, 2013)

La deducción de palurdo es correcta, sólo me gustaría agregar que utilizaras capacitores de tantalio para una mejor respuesta del circuito a las frecuencias, suerte con tu proyecto.


----------

